# Seperating preg doe??????



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Just curious if it is absolutely necessary to separate preg doe from herd? I understand to separate her while kidding but how about after? I have 5 doe going to be breeding the 2 that where born in march this January. I would consider these 2 girls to be the leader of the pack. what arer your guys thoughts


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I would separate from bucks during kidding and after kidding, but I don't saparate from other does. The only time I pen them up when they are kidding is when it is cold out and they need some extra heat from a warming barrel or need bonding time. Then I keep them in a 4x6 kidding pen for a couple days or until the kids are getting around well. I kid lots of mine out with the main herd and outside, wether permitting. I do watch them and keep an eye on them while they are kidding, mostly from around the corner out of sight, so if they are having problems I can assist. and if it is a young doe, who is nervous acting, then I may also pen for a couple days for bonding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Whatever works for your herd. I just had 2 females give birth. I had separate kidding pens for them. I put them in the pens when I saw they were in labor. Then they were in the pens for a week with their kids. Since everyone was doing well and my test day showed no aggression, I let them out and everyone is back together again.


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

I keep my buck separated anyway. I was just curious from raising cattle never once separated unless mom refused baby. I am only breeding 2 girls this year for a first kidding year  but I figured while labor was going on I would lock the other girls out till baby is born so they stay out of the way( I'm so excited and I haven't even bred them yet, lol)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You just have to watch and see if the other goats go after the babies. Some goats can get pretty aggressive. I have dairy goats and I like to make sure that babies are agile and active to be able to get away from adults that don't like them. I also have stuff like Little Tikes picnic tables in the pen so the babies have some place safe to get away from adults.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I find with them having 2 or 3 kids, that a younger less experienced doe, may get confused and not realize all the kids are hers. Especially, if one strays a little too far away. Once they decide the kid isn't theirs it is really hard to get them to take it back. Making sure she has a privite corner, under a tree, around a corner, ect.. even if she isn't totally separated and locked away from the other goats can help with this. Of course with cattle, they normally only have one, so that elimates that problem.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

We separate the moms once they go into labor. By that time they usually don't even realize that they are alone  We give the mom about a full day alone with her kids before we introduce her, along with the kids, back into the herd. We might keep her separate longer if she tends to be really timid and gets pushed around by the other goats, it really depends on the goat.

www.walshkidsgoats.com

Facebook link: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Like ksalvagno said, it depends on your herd. We have only separated a kidding doe one time and that was because she was new to our herd. Other than that, we don't separate our does when they are giving birth or afterwards. I must say though our herd is a very close knit group. We don't even separate newborns from our buck. He has always been very gentle with the babies. We even have one doe that acts as 'babysitter' for the other does, without causing any identity problems. We call her "Angel" for good reason.
This may not work for all herds, but it works for ours.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We have "Kidding stalls". The does birth in there, and for four days we keep the babies in the stalls and let the mommas out a few times a day to stretch their legs and be with their buddies. Then when we feel the babies are strong and brave enough, they can head out with the herd. That's what we did this year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just watch and make sure kids are nursing and no one is being super aggressive. I had one year of almost all FF's and every one of them forgot they had kids once they were put back in with the herd. That year, I had to keep the FF's in their kidding stalls for 2-3 weeks depending on how soon they caught on that they had to keep feeding their babies once they were back with the herd.

This year my FF was great and no problems feeding her kids when she was back with the herd.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well we always have the buck separate. Every place can present a different scenario. Last year.. we had all the yearling goats with the prego mammas and about the time that the mammas were getting closer, they were getting a bit irritated with their adolescent daughters so at this time.. I separated the pregos from the yearlings. Each mamma got her own little birthing pen.. and after about one or two weeks.. all the mammas and babies were running together but still seperated from the yearlings who were feeling quite jealous of the new kids. At about one month old of kids.. all the goat herd was reunited and running together again and the yearlings loved playing with the babies.


----------

